# Rollers or bunks



## TheLastCall (Jan 30, 2018)

Currently I have a ezloader trailer that supports my 15ft Princecraft with a 15hp out board, approx 400lbs max 500lbs. Every time I go fishing I have to trailer the boat so I want good support for the boat.

The trailer currently has 4 pairs of rollers. These:







2 pairs are under the transom and the other 2 are just forward of mid boat, no bow roller.

From what I’ve read each roller should support no more than 140lbs. Technically I’m good in that sense.

I feel like the boat is lacking support and I’m risking damaging the hull.

I was thinking of changing the rollers to 2 long bunks made of 2x6 and carpeted. The boat is always launched at boat launches that are decently maintained and deep enough that I can float the boat.

So am I right by thinking the boat need more support? Will 2 wise bunks be enough? Do I use pressure treated lumber covered by carpet for the bunks or do I use regular lumber sealed with oil based paint?

I’m trying to keep it low cost so roller bunks aren’t a option.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 30, 2018)

Bunks are better, spreads the load.

Pressure treated can corrode aluminum, at least some versions.

I just used deck waterproofing stuff on std 2x4s & then stapled carpet on.

Should last a long time.

If you launch in cold weather, consider putting a walking plank on the tongue. Keeps your shoes dry.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 31, 2018)

I agree with CRScooter -- bunks are better for tin boats. Two should be enough. Make sure the transom is well supported by the bunks. Have fun!


----------



## TheLastCall (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks guys I’ll be making the switch to bunks before the upcoming season. 

I plan on making the bunks stick out a few inches past the transom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

